# Off to Santa Fe & the Balloon Fiesta!



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2013)

After waiting nearly two years, our trip to Santa Fe finally starts tomorrow. We can't wait! We'll be splitting time between the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque, and exploring all things in and around Santa Fe and Taos.  I've got a great list of tips of places to see and things to do, but I'm always looking for more ideas.

Anybody have a favorite thing to do there?  We'd love to hear it!

Dave


----------



## chriskre (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome. 
You are going to love Santa Fe and it must be spectacular during the balloon fiesta time.

I don't have a favorite thing to do there except eat all that delicious Southwestern food and shop the Indian shops.

Have fun.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 4, 2013)

Have fun, this is on our bucket list!


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Be sure to eat at El Pinto (Albuquerque north valley--same exit from I-25 as the Sandia Casino.  The Casino is east; El Pinto is west; it's on the left hand side of the road, about a block or two from the intersection).  They have beautiful, extensive gardens which are fun to sit in, but the inside is great also.  The food is northern New Mexico, definitely not Tex-Mex, and it's excellent.  That's the restaurant Hillary and Obama were taken to when in the area; it is a show piece.  We've been going there for years and years and even attended a few weddings there.  I NEVER miss it when I'm in the area.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Be sure to eat at El Pinto (Albuquerque north valley--same exit from I-25 as the Sandia Casino.  The Casino is east; El Pinto is west; it's on the left hand side of the road, about a block or two from the intersection).  They have beautiful, extensive gardens which are fun to sit in, but the inside is great also.  The food is northern New Mexico, definitely not Tex-Mex, and it's excellent.  That's the restaurant Hillary and Obama were taken to when in the area; it is a show piece.  We've been going there for years and years and even attended a few weddings there.  I NEVER miss it when I'm in the area.




Wow!  Excellent idea! We'll be in that area, too.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 4, 2013)

My son is heading to the balloon festival as well. Have a great time


----------



## susieq (Oct 4, 2013)

Have a Wonderful Time!!


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Santa Fe:
Favorite "everyday" restaurant in Santa Fe: Tomasita’s, 
(505) 983-3721
Address: 500 South Guadalupe Street, Santa Fe, NM 

I'm far from alone in loving Tomasitas--the town loves it. It's not a secret, and it would be a total shame to miss it. The food is Northern New Mexico, so it will be a little different from other Mexican food you've probably had; for example, you'll find flat enchalidas an option. There are no bad choices; there are lines and it's crowded and noisy, so be prepared.

My new favorite, thanks to Luanne--definitely my favorite for dinner--is La Choza--wonderful, northern New Mexico food. I've never been able to find a stuffed sophapia (spelling?????) anywhere I've eaten Mexican food other than Santa Fe. Of all the Mexican I've tasted, northern New Mexico is my absolute favorite.  We had a short stay this time and ate there twice.
905 Alarid St Santa Fe, NM 87505‎


----------



## Luanne (Oct 4, 2013)

Definitely La Choza over Tomasita's.  We've eaten at both.  

Our favorites (I may have already posted this):

Breakfast
Tia Sophia's (a local favorite, one block off the Plaza)
Plaza Café
Burro Alley (across the street from Tia Sophia)
The Pantry (another local favorite)

Dinner
Café Café
Zia
La Choza
Harry's Road House
Restaurant Martin (for something really special, this one is only about a block from where you are staying)

We took a day trip/tour of the Jemez Mountains today. Absolutely wonderful!  Started by going through Bernalillo, then up and around the Velles Caldera.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Have fun and take lots of photos.  We were there in 2009 and really enjoyed our vacation.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We took a day trip/tour of the Jemez Mountains today. Absolutely wonderful!  Started by going through Bernalillo, then up and around the Velles Caldera.



That's my favorite drive, but we like it from Santa Fe to Albuquerque.  You can come out right by the Petroglyph National Monument--which if it were still a state monument would still be open.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 4, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> That's my favorite drive, but we like it from Santa Fe to Albuquerque.  You can come out right by the Petroglyph National Monument--which if it were still a state monument would still be open.



It was really sad driving by all of the national park campgrounds and Bandelier National Monument and seeing them gated and locked.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 4, 2013)

Another thing we've done lately that was fabulous was to tour the art collection at the State Capitol Building (the Roundhouse).  The building is open to the public Monday through Friday and is free.  The collection is incredible. There is art on every floor, plus on the walkway between the Roundhouse and the North Building.  You can see a great representation of New Mexican art all in one location.  

Again, this is an easy walk from where you are staying.  Across the street from the Roundhouse there are several very good restaurants, the Guadalupe St. Café for breakfast and lunch, then it turns into the Pink Adobe for dinner.  Also close by is Southwest Bites.  This has just opened.  The folks who operate it used to have Bobcat Bites, which was outside town and known for their green chile cheeseburgers.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Santa Fe:
> Favorite "everyday" restaurant in Santa Fe: Tomasita’s,
> (505) 983-3721
> Address: 500 South Guadalupe Street, Santa Fe, NM
> ...


Thank you!  Have a trip planned for Santa Fe next year and this is going right in my folder.

I lived in Albuquerque for a few months some decades ago, and ate those (spelling = sopaipilla) almost every day, at a little hole-in-the-wall restaurant named the Mexican Kitchen! Since then, have only found the dessert ones covered with honey on occasion - not the same.  I absolutely can't wait. 

I would love to have other suggestions for other restaurants that serve stuffed sopaipillas if any of you have them, because I plan to eat them as often as possible - except the day of our cooking class!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 5, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Thank you!  Have a trip planned for Santa Fe next year and this is going right in my folder.
> 
> I lived in Albuquerque for a few months some decades ago, and ate those (spelling = sopapilla) almost every day, at a little hole-in-the-wall restaurant named the Mexican Kitchen! Since then, have only found the dessert ones covered with honey on occasion - not the same.  I absolutely can't wait.
> 
> I would love to have other suggestions for other restaurants that serve stuffed sopapillas if any of you have them, because I plan to eat them as often as possible - except the day of our cooking class!



Another place with stuffed sopapillas is Rancho De Chimayo in Chimayo.  I also had one at a restaurant in Madrid, whose name I can't remember.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 5, 2013)

Checked in an hour ago at Las Brisas de Santa Fe timeshare.  This place is quaint beyond belief! Quiet and cosy, but "Southwesty" to the max. I could live in a place like this.  (Luanne, I see why you moved to Santa Fe - what a beautiful place!)  We're going to have a great time staying here this week!

I'll post a full review after we get home. I'm excited!  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 5, 2013)

Dave have a wonderful time!  It's a bit chilly today, and is supposed to be the same tomorrow.  But hopefully will warm up a bit Monday.  But it's great weather to walk around in.


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2013)

Have a great time Dave. That trip is on my list too.


----------



## shagnut (Oct 5, 2013)

I  loved our  trip. If  you  have  a  chance  to go to the Taos Pueblo I  found that  very  interesting.  Also  Bandelier  (if  open) Dang  government.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Thank you!  Have a trip planned for Santa Fe next year and this is going right in my folder.
> 
> I lived in Albuquerque for a few months some decades ago, and ate those (spelling = sopaipilla) almost every day, at a little hole-in-the-wall restaurant named the Mexican Kitchen! Since then, have only found the dessert ones covered with honey on occasion - not the same.  I absolutely can't wait.



I, too, lived in Albuquerque for a few years decades ago; I never really got over it.  I ate them at a little hole in the wall restaurant in the North Valley, and I can't remember the name.  It was relatively close to El Pinto, I think, but I'm sure it is long, long gone.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 6, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I, too, lived in Albuquerque for a few years decades ago; I never really got over it.  I ate them at a little hole in the wall restaurant in the North Valley, and I can't remember the name.  It was relatively close to El Pinto, I think, but I'm sure it is long, long gone.


I was in or near Alameda and the restaurant was close by, on a main drag - this was in the mid-70's - maybe it's the same place! 

Once we hiked up Sandia Peak, it was a 2-day trip up (didn't pack a lot of food). The whole way down, I mostly thought about the stuffed sopaipilla covered in green sauce I was going to eat later that day. We walked directly to the MK when we got down, and it was one of the best meals of my life...


----------



## Laurie (Oct 6, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Checked in an hour ago at Las Brisas de Santa Fe timeshare.  This place is quaint beyond belief! Quiet and cosy, but "Southwesty" to the max. I could live in a place like this.  (Luanne, I see why you moved to Santa Fe - what a beautiful place!)  We're going to have a great time staying here this week!
> 
> I'll post a full review after we get home. I'm excited!


Looking very forward to your review - we also have Las Brisas for next year (not balloon fest tho.)


----------



## Laurie (Oct 6, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Another place with stuffed sopapillas is Rancho De Chimayo in Chimayo.  I also had one at a restaurant in Madrid, whose name I can't remember.


Thanks Luanne! (and if you remember the place in Madrid, please let me know!)


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Laurie said:


> I was in or near Alameda and the restaurant was close by, on a main drag - this was in the mid-70's - maybe it's the same place!
> 
> Once we hiked up Sandia Peak, it was a 2-day trip up (didn't pack a lot of food). The whole way down, I mostly thought about the stuffed sopaipilla covered in green sauce I was going to eat later that day. We walked directly to the MK when we got down, and it was one of the best meals of my life...



Ah, the green sauce; that's what made mine so wonderful.  If you by chance find sources, please post.  We'll be going back soon, and I'd drive quite a ways to get one....no longer "walk a mile,"  but drive quite a few.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Thanks Luanne! (and if you remember the place in Madrid, please let me know!)



Sorry, it was in Cuba, not Madrid.   Name of the restaurant is El Bruno.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 6, 2013)

I know Tomasita's in Santa Fe is highly rated, and Luanne says La Choza is even better. But I need to say that my dinner last night at Tomasita's was absolutely THE BEST Mexican meal I have ever had. Ever! I lived in Southern California for ten years, have traveled to Mexico a number of times, and I like trying new Mexican restaurants wherever I find them.  This meal beat every single one of them.  It was AWESOME!

Blue Corn Chicken Enchiladas with green chile sauce. It's the Wednesday evening special, (available every day - not sure how that makes it special on Wednesday?) It was a fantastic combination of very fresh flavors, each distinctive and well blended.  Generous portion, tender and moist, covered with just enough super-fresh green chile sauce, all with just the right amount of heat.  Fresh refried beans, Mexican rice, and warm, flaky, melt-in-your-mouth sopaipillas with honey on the side. Just excellent.

If this was an average dish at Tomasita's, it's easy to understand why it was so busy there. Other items on the menu looked equally tasty. And of course, now we have to try La Choza, to see if it's even better.  (Luanne, any recommendations?)

Dave, having a great time in Santa Fe.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

Dave, we've only been to La Choza once.  Every other time we've tried to go we couldn't get in.  I'm trying to remember what I had and I can't.  What I didn't like about Tomasita's was that it was noisy, and kind of industrial looking on the inside.  Glad you enjoyed your dinner there.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 6, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Dave, we've only been to La Choza once.  Every other time we've tried to go we couldn't get in.  I'm trying to remember what I had and I can't.  What I didn't like about Tomasita's was that it was noisy, and kind of industrial looking on the inside.  Glad you enjoyed your dinner there.



Thanks. We didn't intend to eat there, and kind of stumbled on it while driving around.  Tomasita's was quite crowded, and we had to wait about 15 minutes for a table. But we ended up being seated in a windowed side room near a patio area?  It wasn't crowded or noisy there, even though every table was full. Service was very good, and our meal arrived pretty quickly.

So reservations at La Choza are recommended?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> So reservations at La Choza are recommended?
> 
> Dave



Yes.  

Also you may want to try The Shed, which is owned and run by the same family as La Choza.  The Shed is more well known, usually harder to get into, and more expensive.  (That makes it sound really appealing doesn't it?  )


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 7, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> After waiting nearly two years, our trip to Santa Fe finally starts tomorrow. We can't wait! We'll be splitting time between the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque, and exploring all things in and around Santa Fe and Taos.



I got the rare treat of flying both yesterday and this morning at Fiesta. Definitely an amazing opportunity! We came out last year but mostly just watched. Getting off the ground definitely made the trip more wonderful.

We'll be here through next Sunday crewing for our new friends.

Sheila


----------



## Luanne (Oct 7, 2013)

sfwilshire said:


> I got the rare treat of flying both yesterday and this morning at Fiesta. Definitely an amazing opportunity! We came out last year but mostly just watched. Getting off the ground definitely made the trip more wonderful.
> 
> We'll be here through next Sunday crewing for our new friends.
> 
> Sheila



Fabulous!  The local paper (the Santa Fe New Mexican) had an article on how to get the most of the Balloon Fiesta.  We didn't go this year (our first year living here) but maybe next year.  Too much to do!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2013)

sfwilshire said:


> I got the rare treat of flying both yesterday and this morning at Fiesta. Definitely an amazing opportunity! We came out last year but mostly just watched. Getting off the ground definitely made the trip more wonderful.
> 
> We'll be here through next Sunday crewing for our new friends.
> 
> Sheila




Nice! Hope you have an awesome time. But  I'll watch from the ground, thanks.  We'll be at the Chasers Club on Wednesday morning. Looking forward to seeing things!

Dave


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 7, 2013)

One of the two times at La Choza, I had stuffed sopapillas (surprise, surprise); the other chili rellanos.  At Tomasitas, I always have enchiladas with green sauce or chili rellanos--of course with Modela Negro.

Wait until you get to El Pinto!

Since I live just south of the border in Mexico, I eat a lot of Mexican food; I ate Mexican food in Colorado when I lived there; I've eaten it all over Texas; I eat it in Arizona and California now--but Northern New Mexico is the absolute best.  I often wish we'd moved back to New Mexico for retirement...but we didn't so I just have to make trips back.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 7, 2013)

Dh is heading off for dinner tonight with our brother in law and some other friends.  They are going to The Pantry.  Love, love, love The Pantry for breakfast and lunch.  I'm anxious to hear how he likes it for dinner.  This is a real local place down on Cerrillos.  I'm going to a "non book" club meeting.  Speaker is going to be Anne Hillerman.  She has just released her first book that is carrying on the characters her father, Tony Hillerman, made famous.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hope you start a new thread and discuss what impressions you form.  I've read lots and lots of her father's books; I had no idea she was going to carry the characters on--hope she can write.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 8, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Hope you start a new thread and discuss what impressions you form.  I've read lots and lots of her father's books; I had no idea she was going to carry the characters on--hope she can write.



She is delightful.  I bought a copy of the book at the meeting and had her sign it.  The people who had gotten copies early and had finished the book all said they liked it.  She is a writer, this is just her first fiction book.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 8, 2013)

Are the parks open ? Some areas that might be closed are the Santa Fe National Forest, Bandalier, Tent Rocks, Pecos, Orilla Verde, Lake Sata Cruz, Wild Rivers Rec area, Hyde Memorial and parking areas of all the trail heads. 

Were planning a Santa Fe trip one of these years. Hope you have a blast.

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2013)

easyrider said:


> Are the parks open ? Some areas that might be closed are the Santa Fe National Forest, Bandalier, Tent Rocks, Pecos, Orilla Verde, Lake Sata Cruz, Wild Rivers Rec area, Hyde Memorial and parking areas of all the trail heads.
> 
> Were planning a Santa Fe trip one of these years. Hope you have a blast.
> 
> Bill



National Parks and monuments are closed.  So that does include the forest and Bandalier.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 9, 2013)

Went to the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque this morning. Got up at 4AM, drove an hour to get there, braved the 40-something degree cold, and had an awesome experience! I had no idea it'd be so exciting to walk among many dozens of balloons as they were being inflated, and watching from below as they lifted off. Truly an unforgettable thing.

You NEED to put this event on your bucket list.  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2013)

Dave, I'm loving hearing your impressions of "my" area of the world.   I'm sure we will get to the Balloon Fiesta one of these years.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 9, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Dave, I'm loving hearing your impressions of "my" area of the world.   I'm sure we will get to the Balloon Fiesta one of these years.




It's been a nice time so far, and I do like "your" town. It's nice seeing things around the area.  I'm even learning my way around the crazy streets here. 

Having the National Parks closed has given us a different sort of vacation this time around. We're being more low-key than usual.  That, and the fact that I managed to catch a killer cold, has cooled my jets quite a bit. But nothing was going to stop us from seeing the Balloon Fiesta this morning.  It was great! I can see why Sheila is such a fan. 

Edited to add: I see on the evening news there was a balloon accident today. One hit power lines and caught fire. The gondola caught fire, and the two men in it were burned pretty badly.  We didn't see that happen, since it wasn't over the park. Hope they'll be okay.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 9, 2013)

Luanne and Pat, we had dinner tonight at La Choza. (Secret: Go before 6PM for immediate seating.) Based on your recommendations, I had the Stuffed Sopaipilla with Chicken Abodava, topped with green and red chile "Christmas" sauce. It was absolutely excellent! Next time, though, I think I'd opt for just green chile sauce, since the Abodava gave the chicken its own heat. My sinuses were cleared by the end of the meal. 

By the time we left there was a crowd waiting. Popular place! 

Dave


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 9, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Went to the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque this morning. Got up at 4AM, drove an hour to get there, braved the 40-something degree cold, and had an awesome experience! I had no idea it'd be so exciting to walk among many dozens of balloons as they were being inflated, and watching from below as they lifted off. Truly an unforgettable thing.
> 
> You NEED to put this event on your bucket list.
> 
> Dave



Glad you went today since the weather is turning sour on us. We expect at least a day or two of poor weather. It's a shame since the special shapes are supposed to be out in full force tomorrow. 

It is amazing how different the show is every day. I saw balloons today that I had missed in the first four days of events. I'm still waiting to see the front side of Snow White. The only disadvantage of crewing is that you can't wander the field to check out all sides of the balloons. One night we glowed with three bee butts on one side and the backside of Elvis on the other. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sheila


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 10, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Luanne and Pat, we had dinner tonight at La Choza. (Secret: Go before 6PM for immediate seating.) Based on your recommendations, I had the Stuffed Sopaipilla with Chicken Abodava, topped with green and red chile "Christmas" sauce. It was absolutely excellent! Next time, though, I think I'd opt for just green chile sauce, since the Abodava gave the chicken its own heat. My sinuses were cleared by the end of the meal.
> 
> By the time we left there was a crowd waiting. Popular place!
> 
> Dave



I never mix the red and green sauce; I like the purity of the green, with absolutely no trace of chili powder, on its own.  Be sure not to forget El Pinto.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 10, 2013)

sfwilshire said:


> Glad you went today since the weather is turning sour on us. We expect at least a day or two of poor weather. It's a shame since the special shapes are supposed to be out in full force tomorrow.
> 
> It is amazing how different the show is every day. I saw balloons today that I had missed in the first four days of events. I'm still waiting to see the front side of Snow White. The only disadvantage of crewing is that you can't wander the field to check out all sides of the balloons. One night we glowed with three bee butts on one side and the backside of Elvis on the other. :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sheila



Saw on this morning's news that they inflated the shapes on the ground today, but the wind was too strong for them to fly. Lucky we were there yesterday. It was an excellent experience.

We watched yesterday as they inflated Snow White, and got her airborne. She didn't stay up long, however, as she was back on the ground within a few minutes. She didn't get much altitude, and didn't get above maybe 100 feet before descending again and deflating.  Not sure what was wrong.  Saw the three bees and Elvis go through their process, and get into the air.  It was fun watching the three bees moving together through the air.  

I think the most humorous balloon was Spiderpig. (For those who weren't there, it's a Spiderman costume in the shape of a pig.) You Simpsons fans will remember the silly song Homer sang while his pet pig made hoofprints on the ceiling. That song kept running through my mind. 

There were plenty of other balloons to be seen, and it was really fun.  I spoke with a man who was crewing for one balloon who said he's been crewing every year for ten years. I asked if he ever gets tired of it, and he said No, it was too much fun. Sheila, I can understand why you like it so much. 

Bucket list, people. Bucket list.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 10, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I never mix the red and green sauce; I like the purity of the green, with absolutely no trace of chili powder, on its own.  Be sure not to forget El Pinto.



Lesson learned.   We'll try El Pinto tomorrow night, for our "farewell dinner."

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 10, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I never mix the red and green sauce; I like the purity of the green, with absolutely no trace of chili powder, on its own.  Be sure not to forget El Pinto.



You don't do "Christmas"? 

This morning we went up the road to the Santa Fe Ski Basin and did the "aspen walk".  I guess the colors weren't as vivid as some years, but to us, it was glorious.


----------



## shagnut (Oct 11, 2013)

I;m glad you are having such  a wonderful time.  I  agree bucket list!!  shaggy


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 12, 2013)

shagnut said:


> I;m glad you are having such  a wonderful time.  I  agree bucket list!!  shaggy



It's been really nice, and there is so much more to see and do.  I need to come back!  

Home tomorrow.  Boo!  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2013)

We took another field trip yesterday.  Started out heading south again, then turning west at Bernalillo.  We could see the balloons in the air.  That's as close as I got this year. 

Dave, sorry we didn't have a chance to meet up, but I know how it is when you're busy with vacation and trying to fit everything in.  Maybe next time.


----------

